# Table fence with dust collection?



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I would like to make another fence for my home made router table but with dust collection, or add collection to my present fence. I have searched on the forum but must me using the wrong search terms as I have not found anything.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Bob, to enable easy suggestions, could you post a photo of your existing fence?


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I'll try to take a picture tomorrow, but it is only a simple solid piece of wood.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

You mean something quick and easy such as this? (example on my angle fence):








That was just two pieces of stock with an angled slot cut in the inside sides of them//DC hood slit in between them in the slot.

Another is just build a box behind the opening and drill a DC opening with a 2-1/4" hole saw...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

It doesn't get any easier than this. If you will be building jigs in the future I suggest you buy a 2-1/4" hole saw. This simple design works great.


----------



## WurliTzerwilly (Jun 9, 2013)

tvman44 said:


> I would like to make another fence for my home made router table but with dust collection, or add collection to my present fence. I have searched on the forum but must me using the wrong search terms as I have not found anything.


Hi.

Having bought part of the Incra Clean Sweep system, I can thoroughly recommend it.
INCRA Precision Fence :: Router System Accessories :: INCRA Shelf Supports
 
I bought the new Magnalock rings but not the box to go round the router and lift. The reason for that is because the box is a bit over 16" high and I have insufficient clearance to fit it in. I have used the rings and they really work well. My main issue is that the dust is deposited in the bottom of the cavity below my router, instead of all going into the dust collector. I will shortly build a suitable box with a bottom outlet and that will cure that issue.

If you can use the Magnalock rings or make your own, it's a good way to go, because it doesn't matter if you use a fence or freehand rout, the dust will still be removed.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Most collect-able system includes vacuum behind the cutter and through the cutter hole.
Given the air flow, only the the most kinetic chips escape.
I have behind the cutter exhaust only on mine.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

All you need to do is cut a hole in the middle of your fence right behind the bit location (a hole saw works best) then get a dust attachment fitting from a place like Rockler and screw it on the back. Attach your shop vac to it and you're all set.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I'd just get the Rockler dust port (see below) and screw it in place behind an opening for the bit. It is on sale right now and dirt cheap. I'd also suggest you consider the T connector with a 4 inch port and 2.5 inch port, which is also on sale right now. 


39663 2-1/2'' Dust Port for Deluxe Router Fence (Regular: $14.99) Special: $4.99 http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=18065&site=ROCKLER

20225 Dust Right® Router Table Dual Port (Regular: $15.99) Special: $12.79
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=22104&site=ROCKLER

You can get the 2.5 inch flexible hose that connects these two from them as well. Not on sale.
29996 2-1/2'' FlexForm™ Dust Collection Hose $17.99 Each
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=30290&site=ROCKLER


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Mike, 
how thick is that piece of wood? Looks like a 2x?. 



Mike said:


> It doesn't get any easier than this. If you will be building jigs in the future I suggest you buy a 2-1/4" hole saw. This simple design works great.


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

LOL, way to deep. When I built mine I just did Google pics for it. I got over a 1000 pics. Good thing is they are all nearly the same. Hate to say Google is your friend as it upsets people on the forum that want to tell you how to do it. BUT GOOGLE IS full of pics of this.


----------

